# Excel or DIY CO2



## Gaspar Jones (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello folks,

I am setting up a 50 Gallon tank and wanted to know is it possible to dose the tank with Excel only or would it be better to purchase a bubble counter and set up a DIY CO2 system. Thanks!


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to APC.

I would do both. DIY CO2 is hard to maintain constant levels and the Excel helps round that out.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

For DIY on a tank that size, you'll want to go "big". For my 46g, I have minimal surface agitation and 2x1gallon DIY jugs feeding a diffuser that is in my Eheim's intake basket. I supplement w/ 10-15mL Excel / week just to keep hair algae down a bit.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With a tank that size I would recommend pressurized C02, especially if you have over 2wpg. It will be more expensive in the beginning, but cheaper in the long run & a lot less hassle.

:welcome: to APC!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another vote for pressurized. diy on a tank that size is iffy, and the cost of Excel will soon catch up with you.


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Pressurized CO2 all the way, consider it an investment that is almost maintenance free!!


----------



## icex (Feb 7, 2008)

I would recommend you to get pressurized c02 for that tank. If you don't have room for a big tank then you can go for a paintball setup with a 20 ounce tank, which should last around a month.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd definitely agree with everyone that Pressurised CO2 is the best way to do it, but if that's not an option then I would do DIY CO2 and Excel as was suggest by Longbowaj. I ran 1 yeast CO2 generator on a 25 litre aquarium and it wasn't enough. I got lots of BBA. I then started adding Easy Carbo (basically the same stuff as Excel) and the BBA disappeared. If I were you I'd run two, or even three DIY CO2 bottles and then change them at different times in the week to make sure your CO2 levels are as stable as possible. I'd still dose Excel/Easy Carbo, but you may find you don't need to dose it anywhere near as much, or as regularly.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

I used DIY CO2 & Excel successfully in my 65 gallon aquarium. I'm setting up my aquarium again after a six month layoff and will go the DIY route again because finacially a pressurized CO2 is impossible.

I am out of work due to health reasons which will give me time to maintain a DIY CO2 system and be able to fine tune it and experiment with it. When I was working, maintaining CO2 with a DIY set-up was difficult at times. Excel really helped in those incidents where I had let the CO2 go for a while. When I was able to maintain the CO2, my aquarium had crystal clear water and beautiful plants. I used less Excel when I was running the DIY CO2.

I feel that with using Excel and nutrient supplements, large water changes were important and should be done frequently. That was part of the maintenance problem.


----------

